# Regal Furnishing



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a quicky to big-up Regal Furnishing http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/upholstery-portfolio.php
I spoke to Mick at the Shepton show a few days ago and explained that I wanted to modify our dinette and could he supply the new upholstery, Mick came over and had a look and measure up confirmed that he could match our cloth.
I placed my order and was most pleased with the new seat upholstery which was delivered today, perfect match and fits a treat  well done Regal credit where its due !

Chris


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Regal furnishings sorted a problem for us to,they will also let you stay overnight on a hook up,sorted.
Jented


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Codfinger said:


> Just a quicky to big-up Regal Furnishing http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/upholstery-portfolio.php
> I spoke to Mick at the Shepton show a few days ago and explained that I wanted to modify our dinette and could he supply the new upholstery, Mick came over and had a look and measure up confirmed that he could match our cloth.
> I placed my order and was most pleased with the new seat upholstery which was delivered today, perfect match and fits a treat  well done Regal credit where its due !
> 
> Chris


s

Thanks for that info its nice to know that several people have experienced good service and good products .


----------

